# Vertical Flush Trimming Base Plates



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Has anyone experimented with the different designs for flushtrimming base plates? I purposely leave my dovetails and dowels proud and sand or flush trim them down. I think the base plate will do a better job than the flush trim bit.

I have seen 3 different base designs.

1) the straddle design with the router bit in the middle ( like this one Reible made from an earlier post) 
2) the circle base plate with half the circle missing (Pat Warner's Design, go to patwarner.com)
3) the wedge design that Nick Engler and Bill Hylton use see 2nd picture.

What are the pro/cons of each design? 

Is something available commercial say for Miles Craft or Jasper?

Greg


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Greg:

I have used the Bill Hylton technique. When I did the edging on my router table top (MDF core with red oak edging), the wedge design technique worked well. 

However, there is one thing that one needs to keep in mind when using the wedge. There is nothing supporting the router on the side opposite of the wedge. Thus, one needs to be diligent in applying force on the other end of the wedge. Otherwise, one'll get gouges when the router leans over.

Cassandra


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Haven't used any of these but after looking at all 3 for how you intend to use it, I wouldn't consider anything except the straddle plate.

The other 2 options can tilt if not supported properly but the stradle plate cannot. Since this operation is done toward the end of the assy processs, I don't think you would want to take the chance of ruining your work. I think the stability of the straddle plate would also control the cutter depth better, allowing you to approch the trim depth very slowly.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

One thing to consider is that dovetailing occurs at the edge of the workpiece. The straddle design would need two points of reference -- the workpiece and something beyond the edge of the workpiece.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a quick and easy one you can make with some scrap MDF stock 

========


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Cassandra said:


> One thing to consider is that dovetailing occurs at the edge of the workpiece. The straddle design would need two points of reference -- the workpiece and something beyond the edge of the workpiece.
> 
> Cassandra


That's true. Hadn't thought about that.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Here's a quick and easy one you can make with some scrap MDF stock
> 
> ========


Bob,

I am missing something (Okay stuff gets by me some time!)

How does this plat work?

Are those the screw holes - or are they buttons that the plate rides on?

Greg


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay Bob,

Disregard question. 

I see now - the base rides on the surface and the st cut bit bottoms out on the surface.

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right on Greg  but I do suggets makining it a tear drop shape in that way you will always have support for the router when you get close to the edges....something like below.. but bigger in dimensions than the picture. 

On-Point Universal Laser Guided Router Plate

========





taxque said:


> Okay Bob,
> 
> Disregard question.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Flush trim router base for dowel pins,box joints and dovetails 

They say a picture is worth a 1000 words

=====


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Bob,

In my case - it's worth even more!

Greg


----------

